
25 Years of Tetris: From Russia With Fun - Caged
http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1902950,00.html
======
matt1
For you Tetris aficionado's out there, you might be interested in a bot I
built a few years back for TetriNET, an online multiplayer Tetris network:

<http://www.mattmazur.com/2009/05/creating-a-tetrinet-bot/>

For a long time after I stopped working on it I saw Tetris metaphors just
about everywhere... it was kind of sick.

------
SwellJoe
Anybody else instantly hear the theme song (as played by an 8 bit machine,
probably a Game Boy) in their head the second you read the word "Tetris"?

I picked up a couple of old original Game Boys a couple of months ago for
making chiptunes, and one of them came with Tetris. It never stops being fun.

------
Create
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8814916768652240733>

------
jacobolus
Any of you with iPhones should go try out the multiplayer iPhone falling
tetromino game some friends of mine put out (they had me quickly bang out most
of the graphics a few months ago), Mino, and tell me what you think.

App store link: <http://ta.gd/mino>

